# [XFCE 4.7.0] Apagar, Reiniciar, No Disponibles [OPEN]

## ricardooctavio

Buenas Taredes Comunidad:

En usuario normal mi entorno XFCE se niega a activar los botones de Apagar, Reiniciar, Suspender e Hinbernar,

Los demonios que estan en default son estos:

.........................................

udevd

dbus

conolekit

hald

pommed

xdm

etc

.............................................

En usuario Root si se activan estos botones, xdm esta configurado para lanzar slim 

he provado editar el /etc/sudoers

octavio ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/lib64/xfce4/session/xfsm-shutdown-helper

pero nada, alguien le ha sucedido esto ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si, me pasa siempre, de hecho es el comportamiento por defecto en todas mis PC por que también uso XFCE y Slim lanzados desde XDM.

No tengo ningun Gentoo a mano en este momento para confirmar como es que se arregla el inconveniente pero el asunto radica en que en que slim en lugar de ejecutar startxfce4 debería ejecutar xfce4-session (o algo así, de nuevo, en este momento no te lo puedo confirmar, estoy tiepando de memoria).

Es la punta del ovillo al menos, espero que te sirva.

Salud!

----------

## ricardooctavio

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Si, me pasa siempre, de hecho es el comportamiento por defecto en todas mis PC por que también uso XFCE y Slim lanzados desde XDM.
> 
> No tengo ningun Gentoo a mano en este momento para confirmar como es que se arregla el inconveniente pero el asunto radica en que en que slim en lugar de ejecutar startxfce4 debería ejecutar xfce4-session (o algo así, de nuevo, en este momento no te lo puedo confirmar, estoy tiepando de memoria).
> 
> Es la punta del ovillo al menos, espero que te sirva.
> ...

 

Bueno edite /etc/X11/Sessions/Xfce4 y encontre que solo tenia una linea que contenia startxfce4, lo cambie por xfce4-session, pero no he tenido exito

No se si exista alguna forma de modificar los parametros del power manager[/code]

```
octavio@macbook ~ $ xfce4-power-manager --dump

---------------------------------------------------

       Xfce power manager version 1.0.2

Without HAL support

With policykit support

With network manager support

With DPMS support

---------------------------------------------------

Can suspend: True

Can hibernate: True

Can spin down hard disks: True

Authorized to suspend: False

Authorized to hibernate: False

Authorized to shutdown: False

Authorized to spin down hard disks: False

Has brightness panel: False

Has power button: True

Has hibernate button: True

Has sleep button: True

Has LID: True

```

----------

## gringo

ni idea, pero esto :

 *Quote:*   

> Authorized to suspend: False
> 
> Authorized to hibernate: False
> 
> Authorized to shutdown: False
> ...

 

me hace pensar que tiene algo que ver con polkit, tienes el USE policykit activado ?

has visto este hilo -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836949-highlight-.html

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

Prueba añadir el usuario que usas normalmente al grupo plugdev.

----------

